# New light on Milling machine



## V 45 (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is what I came up with tonight. I used the old plastic box that the shut off switch/ chip guard to mount my light. Just needed to drill two holes and reassamble light. Oh..I had to oversize the back of the plug hole as to get more threads on the outside. I used an oversize drill and drill a little and check. Took all of about 45 minutes to complete once I figured I could use the old part. Was going to make a box out of sheetmetal. But all the parts from these LED lights fit. Light at Lowes about 15 bucs. Really super bright light and it's got plenty of leds in it !!


----------



## websterz (Mar 6, 2012)

Karma point for that one!  :bow:  I used that location on my mill for mounting a gooseneck chip shield. I managed to shock the yellow liquid out of myself while deactivating the kill switch. Machine was unplugged...must be a capacitor in there somewhere. :-[


----------



## AussieJimG (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice looking light and it gives good light as well. But the wall behind your mill looks way too clean. How come it doesn't have cutting fluid spray and embedded bits of brass, aluminium etc.?

What's the secret?

Jim


----------



## HS93 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice Ill try that on my mill Thanks

Peter


----------



## V 45 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you for the Karma point Websterz...I didn't get any shocking moments when I did mine.

Reason not all slopped up on the walls and machine...It's NEW !!! I really haven't used it much YET !! I'm sure it will be all chipped up here in the near future.


----------



## hitandmissman (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the idea. I just bought the same mill myself and was wondering how to add more light. Good idea.


----------



## carolinamark (Mar 18, 2012)

Glad you posted this......I was just looking at adding more light this morning.

V45 what kind of mill do you have. It looks really nice.


----------



## V 45 (Mar 18, 2012)

carolinamark  said:
			
		

> Glad you posted this......I was just looking at adding more light this morning.
> 
> V45 what kind of mill do you have. It looks really nice.



My mill is a Grizzly G0704..I only just got it in Feb 2012...it was made in Jan 12


----------



## websterz (Mar 18, 2012)

V 45  said:
			
		

> My mill is a Grizzly G0704..I only just got it in Feb 2012...it was made in Jan 12



They must have built your's on the boat ride over from Shanghai! :big:


----------



## V 45 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yupper I agree...When I called Grzz they said none in any of the 3 warehouses !! Should of been about 6-8 week wait time...3 weeks later got a call to set up delivery time !! So it must of had final assembly on the ride over LOL  ;D


----------



## ozzie46 (Mar 19, 2012)

Received my G0704 last Wednesday. Came down with severe manflu same day. It has taken me till now to uncrate it and set it up. Just a little at a time. Took a week from time of order to delivery. Manufacture date says 01/12. Guess they made mine on the same boat as yours.    

  Ron


----------

